# Ciming to aussie for first time



## tasha (Aug 24, 2012)

I am travelling alone on 7th December and go to Singapore for two nights. I arrive in Sydeny until the 5th Jan

I want to see as much as I can, I also want to go Melbourne. Is it better for me to go Melbourne from singapore and then work my way down to Sydney?

Can someone please help me plan my itinery and let me know of good places to stay.

I have never travelled alone before so any tips will be much appreciated


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 18, 2012)

Makes no diff if you fly into Sydney or Melbourne from Singapore. Both equally accessible from sin city. I'd suggest that maybe you can consider arriving in one and depart from the other to minimize return leg journey. Hv fun whatever you choose to do.


----------

